# PC hängt sich nach ein-/ausschalten der Kaltlichtkathoden auf



## n00b (10. Januar 2010)

*PC hängt sich nach ein-/ausschalten der Kaltlichtkathoden auf*

Hallo liebe PCGHX-Community,

ich habe vor kurzem 2 Kaltlichtkathoden in meinen Rechner eingebaut. Beim ein-/ausschalten der Röhen am Schalter friert das komplette System sofort ein - da hilft nur noch ein Reset.
Werden die Leuchten direkt beim PC-Start eingeschaltet läuft alles ohne Probleme.

Verkraftet das Netzeil die plötzliche Änderung bei der Energie nicht oder was ist los?

Komponenten:

Netzteil: Corsair 520W
Leuchtmittel: Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathoden (12v Molex - 30 cm)

Viele Grüße


----------



## Happy Chicken (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC hängt sich nach ein-/ausschalten der Kaltlichtkathoden auf*

Dass dürfte eigentlich nicht passieren, da aktuelle Netzteile auf solche Änderungen abgestimmt sein sollten. Hast du deine Kaltlichkathoden am mainbord angeschlossen oder direkt am NT. Wenn sie ihren Strom vom MB bekommen sollten würde ich dir nämlich einfach empfehlen diese einmal nur mit dem NT zu koppeln.


----------



## n00b (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC hängt sich nach ein-/ausschalten der Kaltlichtkathoden auf*

Direkt am NT angeschlossen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC hängt sich nach ein-/ausschalten der Kaltlichtkathoden auf*

Nimm mal nen Stecker eines GANZ anderes Netzteilkabels, ob das dann geht.

Denkbar wäre aber auch, dass das ne billige Kathode ist, die beim Einschaltimpuls zuviel Strom zieht, wenn auch nur kurz. Das reicht dann aber, damit der PC in Probleme kommen kann.


----------



## easyr@ider (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC hängt sich nach ein-/ausschalten der Kaltlichtkathoden auf*

spannungsschwankungen? sind es billig kathoden oder gut daran kann es auch liegen, war bei mir der fall 5 kathoden für 8€...kann man nicht viel erwarten, rechnung: neues nt + neue kathoden + billig kathoden = hat sich nicht gerechnet


----------



## n00b (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC hängt sich nach ein-/ausschalten der Kaltlichtkathoden auf*

2 30er für 8 €uroen

Fehler ist leider noch immer da, Trotz eurer Tipps


----------



## Razzor (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC hängt sich nach ein-/ausschalten der Kaltlichtkathoden auf*

ich würde sie wieder ausbauen , vielleicht verursachen sie beim ein aus schalten aus irgendeinem grund nen kurzzeitigen kurzschluss , so das sich dann das system aufhängt ..........


----------



## Schmiddy (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC hängt sich nach ein-/ausschalten der Kaltlichtkathoden auf*

Lol. Ich kenn das Problem aus eigener Erfahrung (oder zumindest was sehr ähnliches). Wenn ich bei meinem PC die Kathoden während des Betriebs aus und dann wieder eingeschaltet habe ist mein PC auch abgestürtzt. Bzw er selbst lief weiter, aber die Led auf meiner Graka wurde rot, obwohl sie nicht am selben Stromkabel (am Netzteil) hing wie die Kathode. Daraus schließe ich, dass die kurze Stromspitze, die beim Einschalten entsteht von den Sensoren der Grafikkarte erfast und als Überspannung interpretiert wurde, was den eingebauten Überspannungsschutz wohl auslöste. Was man dagegen machen kann? - Das weis ich selber nicht so genau. Außer eines und das hat geholfen: Sich einfach gut vorher überlegen ob man sie anlässt oder sie ausgeschaltet lässt.


----------



## n00b (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC hängt sich nach ein-/ausschalten der Kaltlichtkathoden auf*



Schmiddy schrieb:


> Lol. Ich kenn das Problem aus eigener Erfahrung (oder zumindest was sehr ähnliches). Wenn ich bei meinem PC die Kathoden während des Betriebs aus und dann wieder eingeschaltet habe ist mein PC auch abgestürtzt. Bzw er selbst lief weiter, aber die Led auf meiner Graka wurde rot, obwohl sie nicht am selben Stromkabel (am Netzteil) hing wie die Kathode. Daraus schließe ich, dass die kurze Stromspitze, die beim Einschalten entsteht von den Sensoren der Grafikkarte erfast und als Überspannung interpretiert wurde, was den eingebauten Überspannungsschutz wohl auslöste. Was man dagegen machen kann? - Das weis ich selber nicht so genau. Außer eines und das hat geholfen: Sich einfach gut vorher überlegen ob man sie anlässt oder sie ausgeschaltet lässt.



Roger


----------



## Gast20141127 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC hängt sich nach ein-/ausschalten der Kaltlichtkathoden auf*

Bin jetzt zwar nicht so der Elektroniker/Modder, aber einen Kondensator in die +12V Leitung der Röhren dazwischenlöten damit dieser die Spitzen abfängt, bzw zusätzliche Leistung mit abgibt.
Macht man ja zB. auch bei Auto-Anlagen mit einem Kondensator in der Spannungsversorgung der Endstufe.
Ist aber nur so ne Idee.


----------

